# pygmy goats for meat



## bj taylor (Mar 10, 2013)

i was reading the pygmy is a good meat goat, and can also provide milk.  we are getting some for brush control.  since i will be the primary caretaker, i'm seriously attracted to a smaller animal.
are any of you familiar w/the pygmy ranging (3 1/2 acres), brush control, and being hardy?


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Mar 11, 2013)

Pygmy milk is good, though you should look for one with some evidence of dairy quality because they do have small teats and that can make it harder to milk.  As far as meat goes, as I am learning, you can expect about a third of the animals weight to come back as meat---if you are okay with processing yourself, then that wouldn't be so bad but when you are paying for the animal, feeding it to full size, and then paying for it to be processed, that can get pricey fast, like $7 per pound or more. 

Any goat could be used for brush control but keep in mind, they will not likely mow a field down for you, but prefer to look for the weeds, vines, and woody plants on the property to chew on.  They would still need to be given fresh water , hay, and minerals every day.


----------



## Livestock lover (Apr 26, 2013)

Pearce Pastures said:
			
		

> Pygmy milk is good, though you should look for one with some evidence of dairy quality because they do have small teats and that can make it harder to milk.  As far as meat goes, as I am learning, you can expect about a third of the animals weight to come back as meat---if you are okay with processing yourself, then that wouldn't be so bad but when you are paying for the animal, feeding it to full size, and then paying for it to be processed, that can get pricey fast, like $7 per pound or more.
> 
> Any goat could be used for brush control but keep in mind, they will not likely mow a field down for you, but prefer to look for the weeds, vines, and woody plants on the property to chew on.  They would still need to be given fresh water , hay, and minerals every day.


I was wondering about this too. so thanks.


----------



## Southern by choice (Apr 26, 2013)

Our slaughterhouse charges $60 for 60lbs or less (*hanging weight*) and $1 lb for every pound over 60. (Goat and sheep prices)

Basically we pay $1 lb.  you can't beat that. 

The meat ratio varies from breed to breed. Pygmy goats are meat goats. IMO they are not good milkers because they were never really bred for that purpose. I will say most people here in the states breed them for pets so it is hard to find good meat stock. IF you can find good meat stock then they are well worth it.


----------



## TheBanditQueen (May 1, 2013)

We have both Pygmies and Nigerian Dwarfs.  Our ND's came from milk lines, and our Pygmies were just pet bred (not for meat or for milk), but both breeds seem hardy as goats go.  They are stellar for brush control. Ours free range, 3 boys on 5 acres and 3 girls on another 5 acres, and keep the tumbleweeds in check.  They do so well that we have some grass this year instead of just brush.    Sometimes they will come join the cows and nibble hay, but as long as there are tumbleweeds and bushes (non toxic of course) they are as healthy as can be.  We feed them a little grain sometimes as a treat when we go out to play with them.  But really they don't even need the hay to maintain condition, since goats are built to be browsers like deer and have a larger percentage of their diet be brush and etc.

I haven't come across very many Pygmy dairy goats, although that doesn't mean there aren't.  The Nigerian Dwarf dairy market is pretty big though.  The farm we got ours from had ease of hand milking as a big component of their breeding goals.

I have heard that Pygmy goats can sometimes have trouble kidding.  Has anybody experienced that?

Haven't slaughtered any yet.  Glad to hear the info on dressing percentages.


----------

